# Construccion de un amperimetro digital



## ramon007 (Jun 22, 2008)

necesito ayuda para saber como podria construir un amperimetro digital para un rango de 800 a 1500 amper segun el proyecto que me plantearon debo realizarlo por medicion indirecta, es decir, midiendo voltaje y luego llevar eso a la escala de corriente, segun el enunciado 1microvoltio es igual a 25 amper, me gustaria saber como podria realizar esas mediciones y mostrarlas por un display o algo asi,  gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2008)

En esos niveles se me ocurren 3 posibilidades 

1) Empleas la instalación que actualmente tienes como resistencia "Shunt", mides caída de tensión entre 2 puntos de esta instalación y esto te da una referencia corriente-tensión

2) "Captas el campo magnético de alguno de los cables que alimentan tu "carga" haciéndolo pasar por dentro del núcleo de un transformador y sobre un secundario que deberás bobinar tienes otra referencia de corriente-tensión

3) Pegas un dispositivo de efecto hall sobre uno de los cables que llevan corriente a la carga y tienes otra referencia

En todos los casos debes adecuar los niveles conseguidos a tu voltímetro (Que medira corriente)


----------



## Juan Miguel Ramon Roig (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola me llamo JuanMi y yo también estoy intyeresado en hacer mi propio amperimetro. Para ello utilizare el metodo de la resistencia "shunt" y  el integrado 7107 que he visto utilizado en algunas aplicaciones de estas caracteristicas.También quiero hacer un voltimetro con el mismo tipo de integrado. ¿Que pantalla es la más adecuada para mostrar los valores de tensión,corriente,potencia y la hora? ¿Es recomendable usar otro integrado como el ADC 7763 o el 7759 para mi aplicación?
Gracias por su atención.


----------

